# Cheeseborough Load Limit on a vertical hang. RIGGING



## TripleDip (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey CB!

I've been looking around, but can't find a suitable answer for my question:

If I'm hanging a 1.5" schedule 40 lighting tail-down vertically from another horiz., what is the max load limit i can place on the vertical pipe? My taildowns all have safeties drilled through the top of the pipe, but nobody's been able to answer this question satisfactorily.

Thanks!


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 24, 2013)

I don't think you'll ever find an answer since they aren't designed to be used for that. No one wants to assume any liability for something like that failing either.


----------



## TripleDip (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes, I rather expected that response. Thanks.


----------



## Footer (Jun 24, 2013)

What kind of cheeseborough? How much weight are you hanging? Is the weight evenly balanced on each side of the taildown? How long is the taildown? Are you securing the taildown to more then one point? All questions that need to be answered. 

Taildowns introduce some really weird forces because all of the weight on them is usually on one side. That can cause twisting. It can put strain on the clamp. I'm not a big fan of the traditional taildown for all of these reasons. 

I would rather see a welded T that allows two clamps to attach to the pipe your hanging from. Even better if these clamps are bolted to the T. This takes care of a lot of the issues associated with this type of thing.


----------



## MPowers (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are 3 possible sources for hanging lights in a tail down situation. The first is standard ladders, the other two are single instrument yoke extenders. If you are planning on hanging something other than lighting equipment in this manner, that's another story. Tell us what your end purpose is and then we may be able to point you in the right direction.

http://www.stagelightingstore.com/Rigging/Hanging-Lighting-Ladders
http://www.citytheatrical.com/Produ...08878d4-186a-43b5-9499-62116fce6480&subDept=#
http://www.productionadvantageonline.com/Products/MDDB18.aspx>


----------



## TripleDip (Jun 25, 2013)

Footer said:


> What kind of cheeseborough? How much weight are you hanging? Is the weight evenly balanced on each side of the taildown? How long is the taildown? Are you securing the taildown to more then one point? All questions that need to be answered.



Thanks footer! and I am familiar with the ladder and trombone methods, I was asking more as a general query about hanging in this manner, because I see it it a lot, and it always seems iffy. I don't have a specific problem that needs a solution, except how much weight this can normally be expected to bear.

It's used often in many off-broadway houses in NY, and if it's not rated, why is it still happening, and does anybody have stories of this method failing?


----------



## epimetheus (Jun 25, 2013)

What's the prevailing opinion of using this to create a taildown? Specs say SVWL of 1100#.

Mega-Coupler Pipe Adapter


----------



## Footer (Jun 25, 2013)

epimetheus said:


> What's the prevailing opinion of using this to create a taildown? Specs say SVWL of 1100#.
> 
> Mega-Coupler Pipe Adapter



For a dead vertical load it would be fine and you can trust the rating. However, once again, tail downs introduce off axis forces that can throw the entire SWL out the window.


----------



## jhochb (Jul 1, 2013)

Good Morning

and then you have the sturrup type hangers

Telescoping Hangers - Hardware - Products - MSE - Matthews Studio Equipment


----------



## shiben (Jul 1, 2013)

TripleDip said:


> Hey CB!
> 
> I've been looking around, but can't find a suitable answer for my question:
> 
> ...



How much do you intend to hang? At some point putting the whole taildown all the way to the floor and making it a boom makes more sense than hanging a giant thing, or using a proper dance tower flown... I mean It just seems like this is useful for about 2 lights and then you might as well use a proper ladder or dance tower or boom or something, As at a point its just not convenient to do a more significant taildown situation.


----------

